# No skins



## Retal (Feb 29, 2008)

Site skins have sodded off since the "up"grade ;_;
Now it has this horrible default blue one~


----------



## Paralel (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, please fix this.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 2, 2008)

+1, please.


----------



## Costello (Mar 2, 2008)

1. Press Ctrl+F5 in your browser.
2. if not solved, please post a screenshot of what you see.


----------



## blizeH (Mar 2, 2008)

It's basically reverted to the 'new' blue theme as opposed to the nice shiny grey/silver one of old.


----------



## Samutz (Mar 2, 2008)

A couple of ideas:

Logout and delete your cookies. Then log back in.
Also see if the board shows up correctly while logged out (after deleting cookies, but before logging back in), do a refresh.

Also, try one of these links to change your skin:
Classic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?setskin=1&skinid=6
v3: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?setskin=1&skinid=7
Lite: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?setskin=1&skinid=10


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 2, 2008)

Scroll down; the drop-down box at the bottom to pick your skin is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I assume that's what Costello meant.


----------



## Smiths (Mar 3, 2008)

No skin selection box here, but the links worked


----------



## blizeH (Mar 22, 2008)

Links worked a treat, thanks


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 1, 2008)

i have the skin select box, but i can only choose the ugly blue theme. 
Samutz links did not work for me.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 1, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> i have the skin select box, but i can only choose the ugly blue theme.
> Samutz links did not work for me.



same here man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so annoying.


----------



## CNET_Peter (Apr 1, 2008)

Support for the older skins has been abandonned.
The current skin is however very nice, but I can already announce that Lia and Ian are working on a new skin :-)

Pete


----------

